# American Pickers and the bicycle honey hole



## videoranger (Sep 23, 2014)

http://www.history.com/shows/american-pickers/videos/american-pickers-fast-eddie
Came across this old episode and during the second half of the show low and behold the pickers are visiting my old buddy Ted in Iowa. Ted is the guy that got me started with the old bike hobby many years back. I was into old English motorcycles back then, but with two young kids I was looking for less expensive hobby. Ted and I would get up in the wee hours to pick swap meets and follow various leads to other pickers or farms. We sure had a great time and Ted is now retired and living back in his old home town. Getting him to part with stuff was some times a real challenge, but the chance to be a TV star must have helped pry loose the shaft drive bike. It's been a few years since I've visited him and need to make a run up his way sometime. If you haven't seen this episode, I think you'll enjoy the bike pickin'. Ted also has a nice Cushman scooter collection. Jim P


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 23, 2014)

videoranger said:


> http://www.history.com/shows/american-pickers/videos/american-pickers-fast-eddie
> Came across this old episode and during the second half of the show low and behold the pickers are visiting my old buddy Ted in Iowa. Ted is the guy that got me started with the old bike hobby many years back. I was into old English motorcycles back then, but with two young kids I was looking for less expensive hobby. Ted and I would get up in the wee hours to pick swap meets and follow various leads to other pickers or farms. We sure had a great time and Ted is now retired and living back in his old home town. Getting him to part with stuff was some times a real challenge, but the chance to be a TV star must have helped pry loose the shaft drive bike. It's been a few years since I've visited him and need to make a run up his way sometime. If you haven't seen this episode, I think you'll enjoy the bike pickin'. Ted also has a nice Cushman scooter collection. Jim P




I think that's the episode where the firestone sc was picked and a friend told me it was in their Nashville store which I bought and is being professionally restored.
That was a great episode...what a stash in the attic!
Chris


----------



## videoranger (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes, the Firestone went out the barn door too. That's cool you ending up with it.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 23, 2014)

Just watched it,that was bike heaven . I would love to come across a place like that someday.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 23, 2014)

*I remember that one*



Dale Alan said:


> Just watched it,that was bike heaven . I would love to come across a place like that someday.




It was hard for them to get up there, but what great bikes. I think mike bought an 1890s wood rim bike that day also. Mike seems like a nice guy and very passionate about bicycles. But frank is an a$$hole.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 23, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> It was hard for them to get up there, but what great bikes. I think mike bought an 1890s wood rim bike that day also. Mike seems like a nice guy and very passionate about bicycles. But frank is an a$$hole.




I thought that was the case with Frank,guessing it was not just the way he comes across on TV.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Sep 24, 2014)

*hello*

they  were  at  my  house a  coup[le of  years ago frank  fritz  ws   at  my  housr  i ran  them off sent  them on there way  chucksoldbikes


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 24, 2014)

Good for you. I hate that show.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Sep 24, 2014)

That's a great show. 

Just think how many people are going out to where they store stuff, and figuring they now want to sell some of those things...

The alternative is to have bits of history rust into scale...

Oh, that's right, you guys like rust...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 24, 2014)

*which episode ...38 DD fork autocycle*

Which episode features the double duty fork autocycle mike found?? was it on the show? or outside the show?


----------



## TexasJeff2855 (Sep 24, 2014)

*Pickers*

I think Mike used to post on this site.


----------



## stoney (Sep 24, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> It was hard for them to get up there, but what great bikes. I think mike bought an 1890s wood rim bike that day also. Mike seems like a nice guy and very passionate about bicycles. But frank is an a$$hole.




Ad me to the Frank is an silly head wagon.


----------



## bikiba (Sep 24, 2014)

seems i am one of the fans of tht show. 

i actually like frank better than Mike. Mike makes all these faces and is so dramatic and seems to expect things and wants to be a know it all. Frank is just cheap and i like the way he says "EYE-talians" LOL


----------



## mruiz (Sep 24, 2014)

Frank does not know squat about Bikes, Mike is a better guy to get along. And He knows he's Bicycles.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 24, 2014)

The ratings speak for themselves.
America loves the American Pickers.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 24, 2014)

*american pickers*

hay im canadian i love the american pickers its the only show i watch on tv!!!


----------



## trosen (Sep 24, 2014)

I literally watched this episode last night and was so jealous


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 24, 2014)

*Mike is very personable on and off the camera.  A straight-shooter and a gentleman he is.

Frank can be an insensitive .. self-centered .. score-keeping .. moody .. individual 
who gives himself higher grades in the "Self-Worth Department" than he deserves.

Every time I see him operate .. I am reminded of John Belushi's  portrayal of Jake, in the
Blues Brothers film, saying (in the fancy restaurant) .. "How much for the leetle girl ... how much for the women ?" *

Of course you know I mean this in a good way.


..........  patric



===========================
===========================


----------



## chitown (Sep 24, 2014)

*When you have a show, the camera is always on*

TMZ ran some photo's of a more playful Frank than we are used to seeing. Taken back in 2007 at a bike event in Iowa. 

They've passed up some real nice bikes that shows they aren't experts in bikes but generally know their stuff and who their clients are. Though they probably make more on t-shirts than picking these days. Its entertainment, so shouldn't be taken too seriously.


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 25, 2014)

*under a different name now*



TexasJeff2855 said:


> I think Mike used to post on this site.




At least it's one of them
It's a reference to a Smith's song
Might even be the hot tattooed girl


----------



## charnleybob (Sep 25, 2014)

videoranger said:


> http://www.history.com/shows/american-pickers/videos/american-pickers-fast-eddie
> Came across this old episode and during the second half of the show low and behold the pickers are visiting my old buddy Ted in Iowa. Ted is the guy that got me started with the old bike hobby many years back. I was into old English motorcycles back then, but with two young kids I was looking for less expensive hobby. Ted and I would get up in the wee hours to pick swap meets and follow various leads to other pickers or farms. We sure had a great time and Ted is now retired and living back in his old home town. Getting him to part with stuff was some times a real challenge, but the chance to be a TV star must have helped pry loose the shaft drive bike. It's been a few years since I've visited him and need to make a run up his way sometime. If you haven't seen this episode, I think you'll enjoy the bike pickin'. Ted also has a nice Cushman scooter collection. Jim P




I lost track of Ted when he moved from Omaha back to Iowa.
I call Ted, "Lucky Ted".
He could fall into a stinky pile of rust and come up with something good.
He also could be very frugal.
One time he described to me he had found a complete B-10E that the guy want $200 for.
He thought that was too much and would only offer $100.
The bike, back in the 90's, was worth $1500 and up then.
Another time he told me he found a weird Colson he had got for $50.
In the picture he showed me was a Huffman lights in the tank 40'.
As for "American Pickers":  I recognize quite a lot Midwest hanky panky going on.


----------

